# [Resolved] mod_dav_svn generating 403 Forbidden error

## Kristopher

I've installed Apache2 and Subversion with mod_dav_svn. Apache starts and restarts fine, and Subversion is working fine (have been using it for a year or so before deciding to explore mod_dav_svn).

I want to allow read access to a single Subversion repository using apache. However, I get the following error in the browser:

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /svn/mysite this server.

Apache Server at svn.mysite.com Port 80
```

When trying to checkout using TortoiseSVN, I get:

```
Error    PROPFIND request failed on '/'

Error    PROPFIND of '/': 403 Forbidden (http://svn.mysite.com)
```

Configuration as follows...

/etc/conf.d/apache2:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D DAV -D SVN -D PHP5 -D FCGID -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC"
```

/etc/apache2/modules.d/47_mod_dav_svn.conf:

```
<IfDefine SVN>

    <IfModule !mod_dav_svn.c>

        LoadModule dav_svn_module   modules/mod_dav_svn.so

    </IfModule>

    <IfDefine SVN_AUTHZ>

        <IfModule !mod_authz_svn.c>

            LoadModule authz_svn_module modules/mod_authz_svn.so

        </IfModule>

    </IfDefine>

</IfDefine>
```

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/mysite.conf:

```

<VirtualHost *:80>

    ServerName svn.mysite.com

    <Location />

        DAV svn

        SVNPath /var/svn/my_repository

    </Location>

</VirtualHost>
```

Probably worth noting that I've done:

```
chown -R apache:apache /var/svn
```

So I do not believe it is a permissions issue.

Also, I see the following in /var/log/apache2/error_log:

```
client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs
```

Where does the /usr/htdocs path come from? I can't find that anywhere in any configurations and the path does not exist?

Any ideas what I'm missing here?Last edited by Kristopher on Sun Jan 27, 2008 5:36 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Kristopher

I was missing Allow from All in the VirtualHost/Location entry:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

    ServerName svn.mysite.com

    <Location />

        Allow from All

        DAV svn

        SVNPath /var/svn/my_repository

    </Location>

</VirtualHost>
```

----------

